# Post your techniques!!



## DogsofWar.cc (Feb 28, 2002)

at DogsofWar.cc  on the message board you can now post your techniques....escapes, attacks, etc... or send in your photos sequence and they will be posted....


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

This site has more pictures of girls than techniques!


----------



## kimura (Jul 1, 2002)

Is that really a martial art site ??


----------



## Bushido (Jul 10, 2002)

Martial arts had become a joke....really sad.


-Bushido


----------

